# Seachem Flourish



## Abspire (18 Oct 2013)

I have a question regarding Seachem Flourish..

If i was going to use this:

SeaChem Flourish 250ml

What additional Seachem ferts would it be advisable to use as well?

Are the Seachem products worth it?

(I do not want to use EI fertilisers at the moment unless Seachem isn't worth it, in which case I may consider it...)


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Oct 2013)

EI fertilizers are exactly the same ingredients as Flourish fertilizers. So if you do not want to use EI fertilizers then logically, you should also not want to use Seachem fertilizers, especially since they cost 100X as much as EI fertilizers.

Cheers,


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Oct 2013)

Boom

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Oct 2013)

I am using the whole product line from Seachem and I'm am very pleased with their product, BUT....if I can find dry salts here (China) I will stop with the Seachem product and start EI-ing immediately with dry salts instead of the more costly liquid Seachem stuff....


----------



## Mikeyd (19 Oct 2013)

Why don't you want to use EI ferts?


----------



## Abspire (19 Oct 2013)

I had vouchers so I could try out the Seachem products without them costing me anything, so figured I could try them out, but maybe I should try EI ferts instead...I don't know why but I always had it in my head that they were complex


----------



## Mikeyd (19 Oct 2013)

Well there's no harm in trying the seachem stuff if it's not going to cost you. It's expensive for what it is though so if you are planning on continuing to dose fertilisers look at buying a starter kit from one of the sponsors. It's really easy to make up and dose and costs a fraction of the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

